# Drahtlose verbindung PC - Laptop



## met (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe einen PC mit WINXP, NETGEAR MA 111 USB Adapter und einen Laptop mit WINXP und Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection. Diese möchte ich direkt verbinden.

Beim PC verwende ich das mitgelieferte NETGEAR MA111 Wireless Configuration Utility ( siehe WLAN.jpg).

Was muss ich beim Laptop einstellen, um eine Verbindung zu bekommen?

Danke


----------



## Sinac (22. Januar 2005)

Boah, hier in der Suche solltest du jede Menge Anleitungen zur  Einrichtung von WLAn Ad-Hoc fnden! Einfach IP, Subnet, SSID und evnt. WEP anpassen.


----------

